# Suche Gerät zur Visualisierung Analogwerte



## Mondmann (6 September 2009)

Hallo,
bin auf der Suche nach einen kleinen Gerät mit Netzanschluß und integrierten Webserver wo man auf Low Cost Basis zum Beispiel 2 Analogwerte normieren, visualisieren und sich diese sich über den IE Explorer anschauen kann. 

Hatte es auch schon mal angedacht, über eine Siemens SPS zu lösen, das geht jedoch schnell im 4 stelligen Euro Bereich.

Kennt jemand passende Geräte ? 

MFG
der Mondmann


----------



## Nospsguru (7 September 2009)

Moin moin ,

schau mal hier
http://www.wut.de/e-5764w-10-inde-000.php

MfG
Nospsguru


----------



## Mondmann (9 September 2009)

Nabend NoSPSguru,

die Geräte schauen vielversprechend aus. Für den Preis werde ich die Teile unter die Lupe nehmen.

Besten Dank

der Mondmann


----------



## mariob (9 September 2009)

Hallo,
es geht noch billiger, aber nicht so professionell aussehend und mit etwas Nacharbeit verbunden:
http://www.pollin.de/shop/shop.php?cf=detail.php&pg=OA==&a=MTQ5OTgxOTk=&w=OTk4OTU4&ts=0

Gruß
Mario


----------

